
TSA’s new body-scan rules are a significant policy reversal - hackuser
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/what-the-tsas-new-body-scanner-rules-mean-for-you/2015/12/30/f739e922-a4f5-11e5-9c4e-be37f66848bb_story.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830787)

